# Drawing Tablet



## kit.cat (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello! I just downloaded Sai and now I am planning to purchase a drawing tablet for my PC. However, I dont know the best/ most affordable one to buy? does anyone have any suggestions?

thank you!


----------



## DragonJuno (Jul 11, 2016)

the wacom brand are usually the preffered drawing tablets out there. for low budget tablets there is the wacom bamboo and the wacom intous

bigger budget is always the cintiq AKA millonaire only X.X tablet

there are though several, cheaper alternatives to the cintiq, my fav one and the one i use is the samsung slate pc series 7 wich is a tablet pc the size of the smallest cintiq but works charms as a drawing tablet, specially with drawing programss with touch gesture compatibility like clip studio and is around half the price of a cintiq (there are however, ebay auctions where you can get your paws on one for around the price of the wacom intous)


----------



## kit.cat (Jul 11, 2016)

DragonJuno said:


> the wacom brand are usually the preffered drawing tablets out there. for low budget tablets there is the wacom bamboo and the wacom intous
> 
> bigger budget is always the cintiq AKA millonaire only X.X tablet
> 
> there are though several, cheaper alternatives to the cintiq, my fav one and the one i use is the samsung slate pc series 7 wich is a tablet pc the size of the smallest cintiq but works charms as a drawing tablet, specially with drawing programss with touch gesture compatibility like clip studio and is around half the price of a cintiq (there are however, ebay auctions where you can get your paws on one for around the price of the wacom intous)


ok! thank you so much! <3


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 11, 2016)

My suggestion if you want to budget...

If you use Windows....

   If you're on Windows 10 OS and/or you want to stick with Paint Tool Sai - Get a Huion

   If you're using any other Windows OS (Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8.1) and you don't mind using another program like Krita - Get a Monoprice

These are loose suggestions, because you can actually use Monoprice with other OS, and probably Huion as well. You also can use Monoprice with Paint Tool Sai, but there are some downsides of doing that unless you're using Paint Tool Sai 1.2 or higher version.

I could explain if you're curious since I'm using the latter tablet I recommended.


----------



## BumDox (Jul 20, 2016)

Wacom — best tablets, tilt sensivity (pro-versions) but  problems with drivers  are often.
Huion — pretty new but good brand. Enough to start. 
Yiynova — makes nice screen-tablets
Trust — not good, not bad. Still enough to start.
Genius — just DON`t. Only for coloring or retouche. Pressure sensivety is low, and low accuracy, sometimes extrimely low.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 20, 2016)

I've been using a wacom bamboo for years on ubuntu with Gimp and Krita and haven't had any issues. It was $60 new but with how it's held up I wouldn't be scared to look for a used one. Five star for the price. 
The Intuos is brilliant too if you're looking for a good one @ ~$300. I've got family that uses it professionally.  More hotkeys, eraser on the stylus, tilt and rotation recognition and even _more _pressure sensitivity because apparently 1024 levels wasn't enough.


----------



## DragonJuno (Jul 20, 2016)

BumDox said:


> Genius — just DON`t. Only for coloring or retouche. Pressure sensivety is low, and low accuracy, sometimes extrimely low.



^ this. my first ever tablet was a genius, today i use it as paperweight


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a bamboo tablet
let me tell you right now you're going to need at least two hours to get used to it
it is so much different from drawing on paper it's not even funny


----------



## Caraid (Jul 22, 2016)

I started with a TRUST tablet. Was decent enough for a beginner's tablet, rather cheap and surprisingly durable. After that I got a Wacom Graphire 4 (they are no longer made) and the difference in smoothness was significant, but it was also a bit more expensive.

I would always recommend Wacom for their non-screen tablets (Cintiqs are not as amazing as people make them out to be IMO), though if you're just starting you can go for a non-Wacom brand that is cheaper, just be sure to look up reviews for it. It doesn't need to be perfect, it just needs to work well enough for you to practice with.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jul 24, 2016)

I started off with my Wacom Bamboo fun tablet, but that thing is so discontinued, it's not even funny. I now work with a Monoprice brand tablet. It's much cheaper than Wacom, in both price and quality, but my baby is heavily used and it's still been going strong  for two years and counting. As long as you have some sort of pressure sensitivity, you'll be fine. You can always level up when your skills and comfort does.

The thing that ticks me off with Wacom pens is they are expensive to replace. Either that was because the tablet pen itself is discontinued, or that's the retail price of them, but it cost me $70 to get a new one, and that was more than the tablet itself! 

If you choose to opt with Monoprice, they are compatible with Huion tablet pens and are super cheap to replace. They -are- however a pain to install properly. Check out unboxing/review videos on Youtube and you'll see exactly what you'll be getting for whichever one you fancy.

Good luck!


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys, would have made a new thread but I'm in the exact same position. So general consensus seems to be Wacom. Bamboo discontinued? that leaves the Intuos?

There are a few types, is the Intuos Draw enough to get me going? And how small is 'small'? Yes I can read the dimensions  but it is suitable yes? Never used one before.
Should be able to pick one up tomorrow 

Thanks.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't know if it's really discontinued.  If so that's really recent because there's still plenty on Amazon.
Amazon.com: Wacom Bamboo CTL471 Pen Tablet for PC/MAC (Black and Lime): Computers & Accessories
That's just one listing, there's a few more if you search.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 25, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Don't know if it's really discontinued.  I'd so that's really recent because there's still plenty on Amazon.
> Amazon.com: Wacom Bamboo CTL471 Pen Tablet for PC/MAC (Black and Lime): Computers & Accessories
> That's just one listing, there's a few more if you search.



Oh awesome. I was looking in the local stores websites but online probably would be the way to go I guess, just getting eager to try 

Will look into it then thank you FlannelFox.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah no problem - I just remembered that's how I ordered mine back when


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, I bought it.

Sorry about the delay got held up by important things, and holidays.

Thought I should come back to say it was worth every cent. I ended up with the Intuos Art. Officeworks was out of Intuos Draws and theres enough parcels on the way here to concern my grandparents so I did a little research and ended up getting the Art model. It seems that the Art only adds features over the Draw anyway, and doesn't cost much more. Also there were no bamboo models available local.

Easy to set up and use.. works well etc. you get the point, do it!


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 2, 2016)

I love my Intuos Art. Only had it for 4 days now, but it's pretty damn nice ^^


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 2, 2016)

What more does the Art do than the Bamboo? I'm going to have to upgrade at some point - I want tilt sensitivity and an 'eraser'.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know what the bamboo has. Only that the Art is above the Draw. Bamboos weren't available locally I'd have to research them but I'm at work right now  I don't think any of the Intuos line have erasers but I'll let you know tonight. The art has Touch and more software than the Draw. I'd probably be fine with any of them, I'm using Gimp right now anyway.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 2, 2016)

The Art does not have tilt or an eraser on the stylus. From what I can gather the difference between it and the bamboo is more levels of pressure sensitivity, but I may be wrong.


----------

